# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Slime from DIY CO2

## anaconda

I have 2 bottles of DIY CO2 connected to my reactor in my 2ft tank

There is a white slime floating in the reactor. I guess it was from the DIY CO2

Anyone know if this white slime is harmful to the fishes?

----------


## sherchoo

It's quite normal for DIY CO2 to have the white slimy stuff. It;s just some solution got into your CO2 airline and then into your tank. I've seen fishes eating this stuff without any ill effects. You can remove it manually by hand or just give it a good flush.

----------


## anaconda

Cool thanks for the info

----------


## victri

Besides adding aircheck valves just after the CO2 bottle and before going into the tank, I DIY a bubble counter from one of those small nescafe glass bottles. If there's any slime, it will collect in the container and not get into the tank. Hope that helps.

----------


## TBI

adding a counter would be a good idea. it will prevent e stuff from flowing into the tank.
without it most slightly the fishes will be DRUNK! heehee.
life without beer is so boring.....
 :Razz:

----------

